# DO YOU ENJOY YOUR LAYOUT?



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Remember years ago reading MR and RMC, and how there was a considerable number of "Armchair model railroaders"? People who loved and collected trains but couldn't or wouldn't run them? 
A lot of equipment is showing up now on Ebay and at Train shows and hobby shops from many old collections. The Roundhouse in Louisville, KY for example has built a huge business on it. Estate trains. Most new in the box, Including Brass, decades old.
I never understood that mindset, but to each his own. Point is, no matter what it took through the course of my life I have had something set up and running. For a few years it was just an oval of track on a board so I could at least run something, other times much more than that. I enjoy running trains, but haven't always enjoyed my layouts.
My first "good " layout and my current one are at opposite ends of the spectrum. In the '80's it was a very large open grid folded dogbone, custom painted equipment, double tracked mainline, huge curves and so forth. I was overwhelmed after a while and I could not enjoy it. There was too much to do, maintenance was a headache, and I couldn't run it alone except to watch a train go around. The huge yard was a ghost town. I did not enjoy it.
Currently my 4x8 is great fun, admittedly very simple, but I'm old enough to know that I'm running out of tomorrows. Maybe that's why I enjoy it now. I'm satisfied, and my trains run more now than at any other time in my life and as far as my limited space and confined trackplan,I wouldn't change a thing.
So the question is: No matter your age, experience, skill level, scale, or space, Do you enjoy your layout? I gather from the communication and examples on this forum that a good number of us are operating model trains in some way, and that is a good thing. I hope you are having fun with it!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

That's a good question, TW, one I have never seen asked here.
Yes I do. I designed mine for fun. I also like working in it.
It too has a huge area, lots of twists and turns and a small yard.
But it's enjoyable. There's always something to do or redo.

Like now. I just made a new mainline. Now I found a way to make that mainline into another circle so I can operate two trains at once.
The pleasures and rewards of always redoing.

I hope to keep on enjoying mine like that. Working on a shoestring budget, it's not easy to get a desired effect. But to me, it's the pleasure of working on it that keeps it all worthwhile. 

Looking forward to seeing other responses to that question.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, I designed mine for running long trains as well as lots of industries for assignments. I knew that I would have remorse one way or another but that's part of the game. If I had chosen the alternate layout plan that I had, I would had remorse for the plan that I'm running now. So just pick a plan and go with it then join a club for that alternate layout opportunity. I'm a member of the Prince William Model Railroad Club. We have a permanent layout as well as modules. So I have three choices of train ops.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

We moved to Florida in July and into our new house in December. I am building a new layout in an 11x20 room. I've had many layouts in various scales over the years and enjoyed most of them. The last was a 6x9 O gauge layout and I loved it. I spent as much time as I could working on it and running trains. I was sorry to dismantle it when we moved.

I understand your point, and agree that a layout can be too big to be fun. Like you, I dreamed of building a huge layout like I saw in the magazines. I never got to build one that big but have had moderate size layouts in the past and had the same experience as you did. What seemed great in theory lost a lot in reality. A moderate size layout is plenty big enough for me.


----------



## Neebles (Dec 1, 2015)

I enjoy my current layout, but I already know its not enough. Its very small, and not really "practical" or realistic, but its what my 8 year old wanted. I would rather let him do what he wants with it to keep him interested and going with the hobby. Its been fun to work on thus far, and we have plenty of work to do on it yet. We are planning to do an around the ceiling shelf layout so we can run longer trains once the table top layout is done.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

When I started my first-ever layout a little over six years ago the purpose was to relieve winter boredom and give me something to do other than sit in front of my computer or TV.
It, like so many others, began life on a 4'X8' sheet of plywood sitting on top of an old card table.
At that point in time I was a raw newbie and new NOTHING about model trains, just that I wanted something fun and interesting to do.
Little by little the layout grew. Two basic loops, then a figure-8 in the middle. Lots of trees, buildings, streets, lights, people, and vehicles were added until there was hardly a square inch not covered by "something".
By this time running trains was VERY secondary to creating scenery and being "clever".
Around the three year mark I was out of space, so an expansion to 10'X10' was in order. Brand new benchwork was created and another loop was added around the perimeter for an Amtrak passenger line, plus a mountain with tunnel, a lake, a forest, a large terminal, houses, and a "downtown". 
Now, at the 6+ year mark, I've pretty much built the layout to completion and am left with nothing more to do other than running trains.
I now spend my time fiddlin' and fussin' over little details, updating rolling stock, tweaking lighting, and grinding on what I could do next.
But, bottom line, I most certainly do enjoy my layout. It's been, and continues to be, a blast.
Bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My current layout? No, I don't enjoy it. It has been a storage table for the last 10 years.
I tried to put too much track on a 4X8. A typical rookie mistake. The trains ran great on it.
Hardly ever a derail. That was good. The bad was an incline I did. Another rookie mistake.
Not really enough room on a 4X8 to do a proper incline. I mainly had tyco engines at the
time and they were not great pullers up an incline, and coming down they were more like
a roller coaster coming down. Way to fast. I have been planning a new layout for years.
I can visualize it in my head. I worked too many hours and had to wait till retirement. I
have been retired for 3 years so it is time to get a new layout started. Around the walls.
I think I will like that. Much longer trains on around the walls. I think I knew the 4X8 would be a temporary layout. I started collecting stuff for my dream layout many years ago. I have 125 3ft NS track pieces. Bought back when I got it for $1.29 a piece. I have
many athearn BB engines still new in box and never ran. Lots of DCC conversions lie ahead for me. I have 100s of rolling stock. For my new layout, lumber will be my biggest
expense. I just need to get after it. I have bought some nice engines in the last few years.
I have 4 BLI locos and a new 4014 big boy from rivarossi. I know so much more now so I think I will enjoy a new layout. I have my DCC system. Ready set go.

And I have plenty of nice HO buildings, some built, some new in box.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I definitely enjoy my DCC layout. The trackwork has been
completed for some time. I designed it to be capable of
continuous running, It has 3 passing sidings that make
possible clockwise and counterclockwise trains on my
single track main. 

It is also a very usable switching layout.
I have 2-7 track yards with loco service tracks. There are
a number of industrial sidings, each with 2 or more
small rail freight users. That all affords lots of fun 
switching sessions.

One of the most satisfying aspects of my layout is
that it works. I don't have to take time to adjust
derailing turnouts or find out why a loco slows 'over
there'. A good number of track drops, great Peco insulfrog
turnouts, and a lot of soldering keeps the wheels
turning.

And I still have some ballasting and other scenic work
when I get the notion to do it. A model mans work
is never done.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Like Mopac, I got tired of my last layout, and tore it down. I'm still -- very slowly -- getting the new one operational. None of what I have in front of me -- track work and wiring -- is a part of the hobby I find particularly enjoyable.

That said, I'm still having a great time. Looking for bargains, grabbing the pieces I need here and there. And if I need a real fix, well, I help my son with his layout, and we operate it together.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I enjoy mine. Sometimes it annoys me, such as now, when it tells me "You really need to spent a whole vacuuming me thorughly, cleaning the track, and so forth." 

I don't even have to be running trains to enjoy it, though, although when I am in the train room there is always at least one and usually at least three running. Just having it to look at is a source of fun sometimes.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been away for over 4 months & am really starting to miss the trains & layout. I am rebuilding mine adding a 120 radius loop.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Lee,
I can totally identify with "just having it to look at is fun".
My layout is open on all four sides so I can make laps walking around it. Sometimes I catch myself, after several laps, sayin' "what the hell am I doing?" but continue anyway 'cause it's fun to try to figure out what could be added or tweaked.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I will say absolutely YES. 

I started my layout over 30 years ago in HO scale after tearing out an N scale layout with over 11 scale miles of mainline. 

Before starting the HO layout, I made a plan and stuck with it. While operating the N scale layout, I did enjoy switching a lot. The HO scale layout was built mainly for switching, as a point to point freelance layout with a yard and engine servicing facility at each end. 

Off of each end of the layout, I have hidden staging tracks which also allow for continuous running. 

After 30 years of construction that was slowed quite a bit because I have no hobby shops at all in my area, all of the track work is down and probably over 95% of the scenery is completed. 

I really enjoy watching trains go through the scenery to switch out cars at over twenty industries on the layout. 

Of course, the layout will never be complete. Older parts of the layout will have scenery updated and improved as time passes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

One thing that I forgot to add to my answer is how much more fun the layout is with wireless remote control. Being able to walk around with a train is so much more fun for me than sitting or standing at a control panel. I wouldn't have enjoyed the last layout nearly as much without wireless remote control.


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

Right now, I'm not enjoying my layout much, I am getting a little frustrated by not being able to lay track. My layout out at the moment is some track sitting on a piece of plywood sitting on a sawhorse in my garage. I'm waiting for the weather to get a little better and be off work at same time so I can cut some lumber to start making my bench work. I'm taking a week off in April when the largest train show in area will be around, then hopefully I can get a lot done. (But that is so far away. lol Are we there yet? Are we there yet?)


----------



## Windycitytransit (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a stash of large track I randomly set of configurations on the living room floor here and there just to mix things up. Aside from the permanent stuff to keep it new.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*My layout*

I got part-way through my n-scale "starter layout" - two Bachmann starter sets, some extra track and cars, and some cobbled together structures; and I've run out of money for now. My track sits on a table underneath a vinyl tablecloth and my rolling stock and scenery pieces in boxes. 

So I plan my "next layout" (my "McKinley Explorer" turned into a dinner train, and a "local freight"), watch how the local short line and the BNSF actually operate, look at pictures of rolling stock online and browse railroad history sites, and hang out here and put in my two cents occasionally.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Layout #2 is in planning stage*

To answer the question in this thread: Do I enjoy my layout? 

Well... I did. Until a few months back in late 2016 when I decided I wanted to change my control panel around. I undid the wiring because I wanted to move the control panel around from where it was... 

Flash forward to mid January 2017 when I had a "Train Epiphany" and I found that I wasn't really enjoying the 4 X 8 layout... I had a hard time getting around to the opposite side of the layout because our house is a bi-level, and our basement is small. I had purchased a 4 X 19 sectional layout a few years ago and that is still in its three sections... 

So- for me- its been a love/hate relationship for the past 5 years. 

Now... I have decided that it is going to be in my best interest to do a Shelf Layout with a possible run that will be in peninsulas that stretch out from the shelf layout, so that I can have at least one mainline run, while still being able to switch in a 2 X 16 area. I also plan to have a second level as well. 

Sorry- and the fact is that I built the first 4 X 8 WAY too top heavy... it was all free wood, built with fence posts for legs, so it was VERY top heavy and not easy to get around either. My layout plan was even a John Armstong design as well. It lost a bit of it's fun, just watching trains run in an oval, kind of got boring after awhile. 

I'm really hoping that moving the layout to a shelf layout will yield me more opportunities to enjoy the trains again. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Absolutely enjoy my layout.
Train runs 5 nights a week for 1.5 - 2.5 hours each night.
I just listen to the clackity clack while on my computer or just pull up a chair and watch it go around and around and around and...
It is very mesmerizing and relaxing to just watch it go, my mind drifts off and I forget the troubles of the day, very therapeutic for me.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I admire you guys who are building and enjoying your layouts. I'm not.

I love trains, both big and small. I love looking and watching videos of them. But my layout has sat for months without me touching it. I don't know why, but I just can't summon the energy to do things. I have an outer loop completed, and have run on it. I've started on the inner tracks, but haven't finished. 

I think the main thing that's stopping me is that I cannot visualize what i want it to look like, and I started building without a plan, so it's not coming together into anything reasonable looking. 

I guess I just need to plow ahead and see where it takes me. I'm not a fan of switching ops, but I can see where just running in circles will get boring. Probably the biggest thing for me will be the scenery, if I ever get that far, and if I can figure out how to tie it into what my track pattern turns out to be.

Anyway, I am feeling some urge to go build after reading you guys' replies. Might head downstairs this afternoon and see what happens...


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't have a permanent layout set up, just a large temporary loop on the carpet in a spare room. 

Instead, I find my enjoyment of the hobby in repairing, rebuilding and tinkering with PW trains, cars and accessories. Once I'm done with them, I run them a few times and then put them aside and move on to something else. My current project right now is building a set of 2343's out of a pile of parts. At my current snail pace, they'll probably take all winter and then I won't touch trains again until late fall. 

However, I do enjoy seeing all of layouts that others have done, and tell myself I need to build one, but I just haven't been able to dedicate myself to putting one up.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Started mine some months ago, but being sick with some unexpected issues, I haven't gotten back to the building process. Hope the motivation returns. Still working on some structure kits, though.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Best thing we ever did!!*

Yes TW We enjoy our Layout and it seems the older I get the more fun I have just watching consists of cattle loaded Stock Cars pulling into the Meat Plant or Meat Reefers heading out on the Mainline from the Plant on their way to our unfinished Town....which has been in progress about as long as it took Mike Angelo to paint that ceiling:laugh::laugh:. Nothing beats coming home from work late at night in the summer, crack a cold one, run some trains and watch the Critters of the night walk past the Garage Door checking me out and the trains...Great Medicine for a rough day...when the kids come home they will go out to the Garage and look to see what has changed or been added to the Layout...when we have Grand Kids...WHO NELLIE...the fun will start all over again!! Thanks TW I know you and your Son are bonding and he will appreciate it later on when he has kids!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm enjoying my layout like most of you. For those of you that aren't enjoying your layout, I wish you all the best getting over whatever issue it is that's preventing you from enjoying yours. I'm sure we all go through stages where some parts of our layout are more fun than others. There's just so many aspects of building a model railroad that I'm sure that many of us can't enjoy them all. My layout is at the phase where there's still lots to be done, so when I get tired of one thing, I move on to something different. I've been learning so much from others here that have helped me get beyond things I've never done before.

Mark


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Enjoyment of an Ho train layout?*

No,it's full of R/C planes. I set up some shelves for additional storage. Now, just recently,
I have started using said shelves.
In the meantime I was enjoying my layout by participating here at this forum.
Click on a "tr1" to take you to my model train layout story here at this forum.
I suspect I'll have it running by years end Thanks!!
Regards,tr1


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Yes TW We enjoy our Layout and it seems the older I get the more fun I have just watching consists of cattle loaded Stock Cars pulling into the Meat Plant or Meat Reefers heading out on the Mainline from the Plant on their way to our unfinished Town....which has been in progress about as long as it took Mike Angelo to paint that ceiling:laugh::laugh:. Nothing beats coming home from work late at night in the summer, crack a cold one, run some trains and watch the Critters of the night walk past the Garage Door checking me out and the trains...Great Medicine for a rough day...when the kids come home they will go out to the Garage and look to see what has changed or been added to the Layout...when we have Grand Kids...WHO NELLIE...the fun will start all over again!! Thanks TW I know you and your Son are bonding and he will appreciate it later on when he has kids!!!:smilie_daumenpos:



Fun Fun! You and I both have "beef business" on our railroads! Our slaughterhouse is 'heifers in, beef out' with stock cars bringing them in and reefers taking them out. Funny!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> I admire you guys who are building and enjoying your layouts. I'm not.
> 
> I love trains, both big and small. I love looking and watching videos of them. But my layout has sat for months without me touching it. I don't know why, but I just can't summon the energy to do things. I have an outer loop completed, and have run on it. I've started on the inner tracks, but haven't finished.
> 
> ...


 May I offer a suggestion? Get some boxes, mailing tubes and cardboard and mock up a bunch of features and industries on your layout. You can try hill silhouettes, tunnels, and what have you and it might give you a better feel for what you'd like to do, or change.
Our layout is basically a couple of loops, but it seems to go on for ever because you can never see the entire train from any angle as it makes it's way along. Plus, it's interesting watching it go under and around things also.


----------



## ExONRcarman (Feb 7, 2017)

*project*

I have no layout at the moment. once my housing situation is resolved, I will make a new one. I already have my new layout. I'm going with something familiar to me. I used to be a carman at the cochrane repair shops. So i've decided to replicate this yard and its entire running line. I'm very excited about this project. I already have the proper cars for their passenger line. This project is going to be huge. Many years of enjoyment to come.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Good thread TW, and a lot if interesting replies.
Years ago, I got the go ahead from my wife to build a workshop on the footprint of our former garage that was torn down shortly after we bought the house. The shop and covered patio attached were designed around a shelf layout with a two track 10' X 16' oval. There is a portal through the wall where the trains went to a two track yard the length of the shop, about 18'. This was where the trains used to be stored when not running. The yard is closed in by glass panels to keep dust down. I now have the trains on shelves in the house security reasons. Our neighborhood has had some seedy characters lately, and we were robbed several years ago, by some clowns down the street, who were caught. 
Since the layout is under roof, there are many dark spots which make photography without spotlights very difficult. I have three wood trestles on the open end, and a steel open deck girder bridge above the door opening. It is very hard to clean, especially reaching into the wood trestles. Cobwebs form quickly and even after a blast with the air hose, there are still strands floating around. The track level is about 7' from the floor, so viewing the details of the bridges is difficult without standing on a step stool. Viewing is also tedious after a while, having to look up, and follow the trains around, especially when two are running in opposite directions. I won't say I hate it, but it is not ideal. I have no room in the house, and have contemplated building a garden layout with a bridge crossing our pond, which is below the open end of the layout. It is also a pain to have to carry trains in and out of the house whenever I get the urge to run some trains. It was a lot more convenient to just fire up the power, throw some switches, and pull the trains from the yard onto the two loops, which gave me incentive to run more often.
Don


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I enjoy my layout immensely. I started building it to indulge my love of anything trains. I can sit at my desk for hours and tinker with train stuff, no problem. I guess it comes from my love of trains, and rails in general. I've always loved riding streetcars, subways, commuter trains, and have always enjoyed watching freight trains blow past. There's something about trains that's intoxicating....

-J.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I have a restricted amount of space for my layout. I am confined to 4 foot by 6 foot board. I use a grass mat with the older ROCO Line track (code 83) which has a rubberized ballast attached. My layout started out as a West German branch line (although I run many US trains on it). Due to my limited space, I concentrated on unique European buildings and homes. Even though I only have single siding and a loop, I really enjoy my layout. Having a small layout means my US freight trains average between four and six freight cars and a caboose. I actually like it that way since it is very easy to make up a train. I have probably saved some money because I am limited to four axle diesels and shorter freight cars (40 foot freight cars look far better than larger ones).


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Are you Enjoying your operating train layout?*

I'm not really operating it. Recently though, I enjoy writing about it here at this forum. My Regards,tr1


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

PhillipL said:


> I have a restricted amount of space for my layout. I am confined to 4 foot by 6 foot board. I use a grass mat with the older ROCO Line track (code 83) which has a rubberized ballast attached. My layout started out as a West German branch line (although I run many US trains on it). Due to my limited space, I concentrated on unique European buildings and homes. Even though I only have single siding and a loop, I really enjoy my layout. Having a small layout means my US freight trains average between four and six freight cars and a caboose. I actually like it that way since it is very easy to make up a train. I have probably saved some money because I am limited to four axle diesels and shorter freight cars (40 foot freight cars look far better than larger ones).





tr1 said:


> I'm not really operating it. Recently though, I enjoy writing about it here at this forum. My Regards,tr1


 Interesting contrast. PhillipL has a small layout that is doing it's job, providing fun and interest, and TR1 has a layout that's sitting idle. We would all like to hear that you were fired up again TR!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

PhillipL said:


> I have a restricted amount of space for my layout. I am confined to 4 foot by 6 foot board. I use a grass mat with the older ROCO Line track (code 83) which has a rubberized ballast attached. My layout started out as a West German branch line (although I run many US trains on it). Due to my limited space, I concentrated on unique European buildings and homes. Even though I only have single siding and a loop, I really enjoy my layout. Having a small layout means my US freight trains average between four and six freight cars and a caboose. I actually like it that way since it is very easy to make up a train. I have probably saved some money because I am limited to four axle diesels and shorter freight cars (40 foot freight cars look far better than larger ones).


That is all I have, a 4 x 6 layout with a 3 x 5 oval and dead turnouts and just love it, so...
Make the most of what you have, add what you like and most important, Enjoy!!!

Any pics?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mine would get a lot more use if there weren't so many other darned demands on my time and money!


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Right now, NO, I am not enjoying my layout. It's in a storage container waiting for me to provide a spot for it. 
BUT - yes, as it was before hitting storage, I enjoyed it very much. It is a meandering loop on an "L" of two 4x8s. It's focus was to provide constant running with enough curves, bridges and tunnels to keep it interesting and provide a lot of different viewing angles and perspectives. the only real downside to it was that its curves are too sharp to allow running of anything needing 24R or higher, so my plan is to incorporate it into an around-the-room loop that will.
I envy those of you that have a running layout of any size - not running trains is killing me.


----------

